# Walleye run



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Have the walleye begun to move into the smaller creeks? Mainly asking about Berlin area or any really


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Creeks and rivers into Berlin have been blown out since ice-off with all the rain and melt. Water is still a bit cool for that. Late March, early April is when things pick up. 

I drive over the RT62/225 bridge every weekday and you will start seeing cars parked along there (and in the new gravel lot) when it starts to turn on around that time. No one fishing there yet. The white bass and walleye will often run together. In that run the white bass have the numbers as far as population is concerned but the eyes tend to do it for a longer period of time, well into May depending on water temp.

So get ready, it is only a few weeks away weather dependent.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well.... I believe the water temp should be around the low 40's to give'em the itch. There may be a pre spawn movement going on but most of the flows I fished there was never much going on in the way of spawning until the temp was right even if the water is up.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Have eyes on the water (no pun intended) but as of now no action. Can be tricky some times. I always thought it was pretty standard late March through mid April but have seen it earlier like end of February. They go when they go. It has happened under ice doesn't matter. When nature beckons they will be in action. I think it will be a week or so I'm saying after pattys day


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My thinking was to test out 1st thing early Pattie day...then go from there. In the down time looking to hit a river for some steel.

Don


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just curious do u have the same laws for this run as the lake erie tributaries


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Each lake is different it seems but generally around the same


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Limits and sunrise to sunset in general


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Matt63 said:


> Limits and sunrise to sunset in general


 I Was reading the law book and it says (mahoning river connecting Berlin lake to milton) And Berlin and milton, You can only keep 6 with a 15" or bigger limit. So there's a state wide law that your only aloud 6 but if your not in the boundaries that are stated above there's no size limit. when it comes to sunrise sunset no law on when your not aloud. FYi there might be some smaller jacks in the river now


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

I was out there this weekend on 225/62...walked a few miles in both directions today didn't catch a thing...some people have said (and shown pictures) of a 7 and a 5 pounder they pulled up last week. Yesterday I hooked up to a BIG walleye but broke the hook, had the drag way tighter than I should have, this one was at least 25in. A bunch of people were also there but no luck, the cold pretty much shut them down when they were starting to move in. I'm only down that way every other weekend but if I see anything I will try and let you know(If anyone starts to see them come in big numbers please let me know since I'm not there often just ask for my number if you want to)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gottagofishn said:


> Well.... I believe the water temp should be around the low 40's to give'em the itch. There may be a pre spawn movement going on but most of the flows I fished there was never much going on in the way of spawning until the temp was right even if the water is up.


main lake surface temp was 41 last sunday and 43 on tuseday . haven't been back sense


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I try to get up there once in a while , but until this cold weather breaks I'm not trying it now . Here"s a question for everyone . What about Price St bridge that narrows down & what about fishing there first ? Or Rockhill bridge ? Since they redid the bridge at Rockhill theres not a lot of space to park now but I have caught fish from & along that bridge .


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

Also, the stretch of river in between Berlin and milton has hook regulations, by 62 does not some guy told me it did so I did a bit of research









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

trap. those fish have to go threw both those bridges to get up the creek, there should be eyes in all that area, remember when we were kids you could fish off price st bridge.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

They are catching them at night off of the causeway on 224. I live 5 minutes from there and have seen them catching nice eye's. To cold for me just yet.


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ripping vibes?


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

DieHard1548 said:


> Ripping vibes?


I tried a #4 rippin rap...too shallow and too many snags, just gonna probably stick to jigs. The big hookup I had was on a spoon though

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

DieHard1548 said:


> Ripping vibes?


Vibes are working the best. Fast retrieve, not super fast but fast.


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> Vibes are working the best. Fast retrieve, not super fast but fast.


I'll try it...just lost so many lures&jigs this weekend around the bridge 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I used to take the front hook off didn,t loose as meney.


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> I used to take the front hook off didn,t loose as meney.


I'll try it.. they normally just nip the back anyway 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan Stoffer (Feb 3, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> They are catching them at night off of the causeway on 224. I live 5 minutes from there and have seen them catching nice eye's. To cold for me just yet.


I've never been to that area but on the way home I tried it...insane how many people go there...never knew about it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

